# Finishing Acrylic Pens



## jtrusselle (Dec 1, 2008)

What's your prefered method for finishing acrylic pens.  Sand, micro mesh up to 12000 grit or so and high build friction polish, or wet sand up to 400/600 grit and finish with a polishing wheel?

I've talked to a few folks and get differing opinions.  Does one versus the other result in a better finish?

PS. your answer could cause me to buy more stuff for the shop...


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just polish them.  They are plastic - no need to slop a bunch of gunk on them.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 1, 2008)

After sanding to 600, then Micro mesh to 12000 or so, I polish with Hut plastic polish and then Ren wax.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2008)

Sand to 1000 or so, use tripoli and white diamond buff - BEAUTIFUL.

(except bowling ball and a couple other nasties)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 1, 2008)

I usually just sand up to 600 or so and switch to MicroMesh to 12,000.
I sand wet. Keeps the blank cool and the dust down. Usually finish with
a plastic polish (Novus 2) which is pretty much ultra-fine sandpaper without the paper :tongue:


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 1, 2008)

MM up to 8000 (or 12,000 if you feel like spending more time than you have to) and Hut plastic polish. Friction polish is for wood, keep it off the acrylics.


----------



## monkeynutz (Dec 2, 2008)

MM to 12000, then plastic polish.  Never needed more.


----------



## theturningcircle (Dec 2, 2008)

The same as Ed - 1000 or 1200 then onto the Beal Buffing system. Great finish which lasts!!

Ian


----------



## rherrell (Dec 2, 2008)

Wet sand 600, 800, 1,000, buff w/ tripoli and WD, polish on HIGH w/ Hut Plastic Polish. Overkill and going backwards, I know, but that's how I do it.
You'll notice that all these guys have a "system" that works for them. In general, they all get you to the same place so, "whatever floats your boat".:wink:


----------



## THarvey (Dec 2, 2008)

I wet sand up to 12000 MM, then polish with Novus plastic polish.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 2, 2008)

I wet sand to 1000 or 1200 then onto the Beal Buffing system. 
Before I got the polishing system, I used " finesse it" car polish. Worked great!


----------



## bad (Dec 2, 2008)

I know I didn't submit this question but thanks for the advice everyone. I got a couple of acrylic blanks thrown in with my last order of pen kits. I'm planning on turning them sometime after Christmas - too many back orders to fill now. Yes it's a problem, but it's a good problem to have : )


----------



## jtrusselle (Dec 2, 2008)

Bruce - I agree.  Great advice everyone and I second the thanks.  Looks like I need to get the check book out again to buy more stuff... which is not a bad thing!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 2, 2008)

I have bought the HUT polish and it is not as good as micro mesh to 6000 - 8000 and then use "MEGUIARS" "PLASTX" clear plastic cleaner and polish sold at automotive parts stores.
I have tried a few different plastic headlight polishers and this seems to be the best. I have tried this method and After I used the MEGUIARS I went and used the HUT polish and it took the shine right off, Which tells me that MEGUIARS is a finer polish. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 2, 2008)

I wet sand to 2000 then Meguiar's Plast-X. I do the same thing with CA finishes.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 3, 2008)

I sand to 320 (Abranet) to make sure everything is level, then use the Beall buffing system.  My label pens come out glass clear.  Only takes me 2-3 minutes to "finish" an acrylic pen.


----------

